# Radioamatierisms >  DDS

## tvdx

ja ar AVR uztaisu mainaamas frekvences taisnstūra impulsu ģeneratoru(1-7MHz) tam pielieku galā 8 MHz lowpass filtru es iegūstu sinusoīdu vēlamajā frekvencē? tanī 1-7Mhz kaut kādā shēmā šito paņēmienu redzēju ( viena vācieša transrīveris)

----------


## ansius

> galā 8 MHz lowpass filtru


 atkarīgs no filtra un tā pat būs draņķīgs sinuss. lowpas neder vajag bandpass un asu un kas skaņojas līdzi. vēl jo projām laikam neesi sapratis ka transīveru shēmas jau ir domājuši tūkstošiem cilvēku un tomēr nonākuši pie vienota secinājuma, nafig sarežģīt dzīvi, parasts analogs ģenerators šancē labāk. 




> tanī 1-7Mhz kaut kādā shēmā šito paņēmienu redzēju ( viena vācieša transrīveris)


 shēmu studijā... a to man nav ne jausmas par ko tu runā...

----------


## tvdx

http://www.nikkemedia.fi/hohtola/dc-trcvr/dds_block.gif <-blokshema
http://www.nikkemedia.fi/hohtola/dc-trcvr/DCradio.htm <- viss projekts
vienīgi - citas frekvences

----------


## ansius

tvdx piedod bet bet neaptēsts tu esi, tu vispār painteresējies kas par zvēru ir AD9850 ??? pielikumā datasheet, man pat slinkums tev ko skaidrot, tā pat malsi tikai savu.

----------


## tvdx

a kur lai latvijaa taadu dabuu zem 5 ls?

----------


## marisviens

Ir man kaada cupinja ar AD9834BRUZ. Intresee?

----------


## tvdx

pa cik dod un cik?
max pienemamā=3:Ls par chipu(paskatijos Analog Devices mājaslapā)

----------


## marisviens

Par 3Ls varu piedaavaat ja njem vairaak par 300 gab. ja kaadas 10 gab, tad 5Ls par katru.

Maris

----------

